# Passenger plane crashes in Russia



## v2 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nearly 150 people, including many children, are feared dead after a Russian airliner crashed in Siberia. 
The Sibir Airbus A-310 plane was flying from Moscow when it crashed on landing at Irkutsk airport. 
The plane reportedly slid off the runway and hit a building at about 0800 on Sunday (2300 GMT Saturday). 
About 55 people were injured, Russian officials said. The plane was carrying 192 passengers and eight crew. All the crew were said to have died. 
Many of the passengers were reported to be children travelling to the nearby popular holiday destination of Lake Baikal. 
The aircraft appeared to veer out of control on landing. 
It overshot the runway then crashed through a concrete wall, before hitting a building close to the airfield. It then broke up and burst into flames.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 9, 2006)

The death toll was 2 yesterday!!! Then they were saying it was a A390 that crashed  

My thoughts are with the famillies


----------



## v2 (Jul 9, 2006)

some pics...
Rosja: Katastrofa samolotu - Fotoreporta¿ - Onet.pl Wiadomo¶ci


----------



## Henk (Jul 9, 2006)

Nasty sh*t really. This is really bad and I think of the poor family's who lost members of there family's.

I would like to know now that we are on the topic of airliners that crash, does any of you guys know anything about a South African Airways Boeing 747-300 named Helderberg that explode and crashed in the sea near Mariachis in 1987? 

I ask because if you search on Google and nothing that can help me, it lookslike the South African Government is hiding something and I can not find any pictures of the aircraft after the salvage operation to find the wreckage.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah, not pleasant. Tiger don't see how they can say it was an A-390 when there is this pic of the crash which clearly says A-310...


----------



## Henk (Jul 9, 2006)

Gnomey you know the media, can not trust them all of the time.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah I know but still that is fairly blatant...


----------



## Henk (Jul 9, 2006)

It may be on the Russian side where the fault was, but yes it is bullsh*t of them to tell a story before they know the whole story.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 9, 2006)

Henk said:


> Nasty sh*t really. This is really bad and I think of the poor family's who lost members of there family's.
> 
> I would like to know now that we are on the topic of airliners that crash, does any of you guys know anything about a South African Airways Boeing 747-300 named Helderberg that explode and crashed in the sea near Mariachis in 1987?
> 
> ...


maybe this will help
ASN Aircraft accident description Boeing 747-244B ZS-SAS - Mauritius [Indian Ocean]


----------



## Henk (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 9, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> Yeah I know but still that is fairly blatant...



I'd show you the MSN news page but they have edited it with the correct info.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 9, 2006)

Heres an A390...


----------



## Pisis (Jul 10, 2006)

What the f*ck is that?


----------



## v2 (Jul 10, 2006)

More pics:
TopNews :: Àâèàêàòàñòðîôà â Èðêóòñêå: ïîãèáëè 131 ÷åëîâåê (ÔÎÒÎ)


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anyone have more info on the Helderberg crash or pics please. Need pics.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 10, 2006)

go to that link I gave you the other day if it crashes they usually have the official story


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2006)

I did mate and thanks very much it did help a lot, but I need more pics of the aircraft wreckage. You see because of the large scandal behind the aircraft crash it is very difficult to get any pics of the wreckage.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 10, 2006)

Henk said:


> I did mate and thanks very much it did help a lot, but I need more pics of the aircraft wreckage. You see because of the large scandal behind the aircraft crash it is very difficult to get any pics of the wreckage.


try oceaneering international those are the guys that took the pics I checked their website there wasn.t anymore there but if you ask them you never know


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2006)

I will try but the SA government even after apartheid keeps it under the carpet.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 10, 2006)

who was the investigating agency the FAA didn't indicate it on their records does South Africa have an agency that is capable of the investigation 
www.oceaneeringinternational.com which looks like they did the "recovery"
and the government that paid them I would guess owns the pics after reading the cvr and atc transcript it sounds like swissair 111


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2006)

Well they did but there were so many stuff said that the truth has not yet come out. Now they have tried to get the truth again but ja it have still not yet come out. They say the aircraft burned, but on the black box the pilot talks about a bomb of some sorts on board and the fire started there and Boeing also does not want to say that the aircraft broke up at 1500ft because that would mean the airframe were poorly build.

There are so many [email protected] behind that crash it is very difficult to believe anything now.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 10, 2006)

I didn't see anything mentioned about that in the ATC/CVR (Cockpit Voice Recorder) transcript which is located on the same page


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2006)

I will show you. Get it quick.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 10, 2006)

here you go
Aviation Safety Network > Accident investigation > CVR / FDR > Transcripts > CVR transcript South African Flight 295 - 28 NOV 1987


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2006)

And here's that enhanced CVR transcript:




This is a complete transcript of the previously inaudible dialogue on
board the Helderberg, as deciphered by an American specialist.

Note: Words between brackets indicate words whose clarity is not
completely distinguishable. In some instances reasonable and possible
alternative interpretations are listed in the following format: [1st
interpretation/2nd interpretation].

0:00 - 0:56: No additional dialogue detected until 0:56.

0:56: Have a drink.

0:59: Tastes so good. Just like Coke.

1:04: Hope they didn't contract this.

1:07: Hope to give us heartburn.

No additional dialogue until 1:59.

1:59: Allen maak dit 'n bietjie warmder hiervoor asseblief!
(Allen, please turn up the heat up here in front!)

(Right, Captain.)

No additional dialogue detected until 8:22.

8:22: Here's the problem.

(Okay). What's (that)?

8:27: Boy George is aboard.

Holy cow.

8:32: (It's/here's) a little secret (I) thought (that) you fellows would
want to know.

8:35: What did you say?

8:39: A bomb is (aboard/onboard).

8:41: Way in the back?

8:42: It could be lit.

8:44: That could be (our/a) problem.

8:48: Real big problem . . . Yeah, big problem . . . Very difficult
problem . . . No kidding.
(No kidding is very faint and difficult to hear.)

8:56: Who the hell else knows (this) besides you?

Nobody.
(Nobody is very faint and difficult to hear.)

9:03: What?

Nobody . . . Nobody.

9:08: Who could have done the allocating?

9:11: On top of list, operations would . . . Those (unintelligible) will
(foul up/follow).

9:17: Allen, this is especially very, very difficult.

9:22: Yes it is, it's terrible.

9:26: This is really terrifying, what could happen . . . No **** .

9:29: What do you say?

(9:30): Holy smoke, that's illegal.

9:39: What do you do?

9:42: Dumb.

(Additional dialogue between 9:42 and 9:50 could not be recovered.)

9:50: We should point to the (jerk).

9:52: Montel Steward (might/may) have.

9:55: Who had plenty to say (about) this?

9:56: (Mickey)
(This is difficult to hear - however, there are two clear waveform rises
indicating two syllables.)

10:02: He always makes (me) fly ('em) . . .

They made that common for you?

10:08: Oh, holy . . .

10:09: How'd it get to this?

I don't know.

10:13: Tell Kevin Walker.

Do you think that would help?

10:17: (It might)(I don't know)
(This is extremely faint.)

10:24: (Who owns it?)

This is government owned.

10:27: It would have to have been.

10:30: What should we do about it?

10:37: (Yeah, probably.)

10:40: We're dead.

10:42: Kaptein iets te drinke?
(Captain something to drink?)

No thanks, no thanks.

10:54: What a day.

11:06: If they do pressure us again, don't (comply).

11:19: Call the (chief).

11:22: (All right).

(You're crazy), you're crazy you know, to have done this.

11:30: (David), maybe I owe you one.

All right.

11:35: What foolishness.

You're right.

11:41: We fly in (their/the/a) nuclear bomb.

11:44: What can you do?

11:46: Report to work.

11:52: Exactly . . .

(You) got me.

12:00: (Refuse).

12:02: Can't do (it).

12:06: What's their (gain/game)?

12:17: Look for the person who's gained.

12:24: Looking for it could kill.

Holy smoke.

12:28: Oh, likely (it's) strung out.

12:31: I (just) can't believe what we're doing.

(12:34): Nothing we can say or do.

12:37: Who could move the paperwork?

(12:39): They could hide it.

12:41: A forgery.

(12:44): A forged entry.

12:46: It's probably just a simple thing to replace the (log field) with
(down time).

(Probably).

12:52: Probably.

12:56: You are right as day.

12:59: They would want to keep it quiet.

13:02: Gotta be.

(13:03): People are sick.

13:05: Must by crazy.

13:06: He's right.

13:24: Is that really significant to the whole point (though/Joe)?

13:28: Meaning, these guys feel up to their fraudulent way.

13:33: Agreed.

(It's) very sick.

13:36: I'm convinced the point is they're convinced that they're right.

13:42: All right, who could do it?

13:49: It's not real clear.

(13:53): It's not supposed to be.

13:58: I admit, I believe it's dumb.

14:09: Could we be injured?

(14:12): Yes.

14:14: Who do you suspect it is?

(14:16): (Government).

(14:17): Yes.

14:20: You can bet your (right knee) when we de-board they'll be around.

14:25: What can we do?

Nothing.

14:29: Really, you could get hurt just looking at it.

Slapped in your face.

14:35: The real truth of it will be detected and will tell our people
that they can't trust their own government.

14:44: This won't work.

(14:46): I hope we live.

14:50: Yes . . . Maybe somebody's on the take . . . Especially with (Ray)
gone.

14:58: Well, it's probably tangled up, when you'd be lookin' at this . .
. They look . . . (at us).

15:05: I'll say this, this is a problem. It's a real problem.

15:20: When they write the minutes of this meeting, and the details of
our little secret here . . .

15:25: Thank you for a splendid Molotov cocktail . . . That could kill.

Right . . . You bet . . . Believe it.

15:36: Hmm.. Um-hm . . . That is right . . . We're dead.

(No additional dialogue detected until 26:21.)

26:21: (What's/****) this.

(26:24): The right (wing area/ rear area).

26:25: Thought I saw some smoke . . . (Where?)

26:30: That actually could (not be/ happen).

(26:32): On the (outside/ right side)?

26:33: Don't know. I'm worried, though.

26:35: (Look at the heading.) 26- (30/bearing)-6-7.

26:39: (30/40) minutes yet to go.

(26:41): Hopefully.

26:43: Long way.

26:44: (Bring/ring] up Mauritius . . . Ja, (zero)-2-3.

26:48: (1-2-3)

(Sounds like numbers, but is not distinct.)

26:51: (Réunion/some name) may be closer.

26:53: I have no choice.

26:57: (Unintelligible).

(No additional dialogue until 29:14.)

29:14: Fire alarm bell.

29:18: Intercom chime.

29:19: What's going on now?

29:21: What?

29:23: Cargo.

29:25: This came on now afterwards.

29:29: (What/where) is that?

29:31: Look at the light.

29:32: Okay.

29:35: Right rear quadrant.

29:41: And the alarm came on as well as (these two/this too).

29:45: Should I push the button over there?

29:46: Ja . . . Ja.

29:48: This (one's/was) a different problem.

29:51: This light flared up as well.

29:53: Huh?

29:55: Is the general (fire) light on?

29:56: Ja.

30:17: Fok dis die feit dat altwee aangekom het . . . dit steur mens.
(****, the fact is both came on ... it's terrifying.)

30:20: Intercom chime.

30:22: Ah **** .

30:23: 800 Hz-tone.

(End of recording.)


This is the complete one. The one on the link is not all of it.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 10, 2006)

doesn't sound like any flight deck conversation I've ever heard and its the 3rd interpretation I'm a little sceptical




i


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2006)

Remember these guys also spoke Afrikaans and it comes from the Scorpion website and then was posted on some old forum, I saw it also on the report of the Scorpions that investigated it.


----------



## Henk (Jul 10, 2006)

My largest problem is finding pictures of the recovery and the wreckage. I need help there.


----------

